# Maze updates



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Best intentions-

Thursday Oct. 8th 50o
Haunt helpers:Myself

Work is a bit slow right now so, I take a half day of vacation to work on the maze. Weather forecast calls for rain mixed with snow on Saturday. Want to take advantage of the warmer temps while I still can. Call Jason to let him know but, he has other plans. Grab my cordless drill & head down there. Still have a pickup load of free wood to unload before I do anything else. Unload the truck myself & it takes me longer then I think. I work on the maze for a while, then head home. Jason calls me around 6pm & asks if I had Supper & if I want to work on the maze? Had just cleaned up & was about to eat. So, we made plans for the next day after lunch.

Friday Oct. 9th 40o
Haunt helpers: Jason & I 6hrs

We make a several stops after lunch- drop off a party invite, get supplies at Menards for the haunt (square head screws, 2 strings of flicker flame lights, extra timer/delay for fogger) & use $10 gift card towards it. Yea! Stop at Lowes to quickly check out the Halloween stuff. In X-mas section put musical home light sync display on Halloween setting. lol! Priced screws, & checked out options for chain vs rope for the haunt.

We finally get to the maze with our supplies. Walls & panels go up quickly as the maze gets more confusing. Our door pile is dwindling as they get added for either extensions of walls or actually used as a doorway passage. Call it a day by 5:30pm because we know we'll be at it again all day Saturday.

Photolink to follow...


----------

